# 1951 CAVALIER COKE MACHINE



## glass man (Jul 1, 2010)

I AM IN TOUCH WITH A PERSON THAT GOT A 1951 CAVALIER COKE MACHINE LEFT TO HIM BY AN UNCLE. HE SAYS IT HAS OUTSIDE RUST,SO NEEDS PAINTING,ON THE INSIDE HE SAYS IT WORKS BUT NEEDS A NEW FAN.ALSO NEEDS SOME MINOR COIN MECHANISM PIECES.
 I REALLY DON'T KNOW THE PERSON AND AM GOING ON WHAT HE HAS TOLD ME ABOUT THIS.

 IF THIS COKE MACHINE IS FIXED UP DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT IT MAY BE WORTH??? GOTTA BE A GOOD ONE.

 I HAVE FOUND VERY LITTLE ABOUT IT.

 CAN ANY BODY HELP? I DON'T KNOW WHAT HE INTENDS TO DO WITH IT AFTER HE GETS IT FIXED UP,WILL ASK ABOUT THAT LATTER.HE SAYS HE WILL TAKE PICTURES AS HE GOES. I HAVE ASKED HIM TO TAKE A PICTURE OF IT BEFORE HE STARTS.HAVEN'T HEARD BACK FROM HIM YET.

 ANY INFO ON DISIRABILITY OF THIS PATICULAR COKE MACHINE,VALUE AS IS [[GUESSTAMATION] AND VALUE WHEN RESTORED WILL BE APPRECIATED!! JAMIE


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 1, 2010)

JAMIE ,,BEST I CAN HELP WITH IS A LINK I'VE GOT THAT I AM USING TO GET PARTS, SOME DAY , FOR A MODEL A-55 IDEAL TOP LOADING  MACHINE I HAVE IT'S MARKED WITH ROYAL CROWN ON THE FRONT , IT STILL WORKS . NO SLIDER WORKS OR COIN MECHANISM ON IT . THESE GUYS CAN HELP. GOING TO THEIR SITE MIGHT GIVE YOU A VALUE . T'S GOT TO DO WITH THE MODEL # AND SHAPE OF IT.http://www.nostalgiashowroom.com/back_to_the_50s.htm    I HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## LC (Jul 1, 2010)

Off the top of my head I am not sure what year that my Cavelier Coke Machine was made  , probably in that area I am pretty sure . I turned down a thousand for this machine some where around ten years ago . I was told last year that in super nice or restored condition this machine was only worth around 600 , guess I should have sold it ten years ago ! The guy wanted to pay for it in installments and I did not want to get tied up in the selling of it . If he would have had cash up front he definitely would have owned it .


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 1, 2010)

I SHOULD HAVE POSTED THESES BEFORE HERE ARE PIC'S OF MINE


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 1, 2010)

SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO POST MORE THEN TWO PICS PER POST,,


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2010)

HEY THANKS FOR THE HELP YALL!!! MAN I REMEMBER BEING 5 OR SO AND BEING GIVEN A NICKLE AND GOING TO THE GAS STATION NEXT DOOR AND GETTING A COKE OUT OF A MACHINE JUST LIKE THE ONE SHOWN! I WAS TOLD A METEL SLUG WOULD WORK.I WENT DOWN THE STREET AND GOT ONE WHERE CONSTRUCTION WAS GOING ON,I PUT IT IN AND IT WORKED!MAN I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA NEVER RUN OUT OF COKES,BUT THAT WAS THE ONLY TIME IT WORKED FOR SOME REASON. MAYBE AFTER MY SLUG WAS FOUND THEY COULD ADJUST IT SOME WAY SO IT WOULD NOT WORK AGAIN. JAMIE


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 1, 2010)

ONE THING I REMEMBERED ABOUT COKE MACHINES VALUE WAS THE ROUNDED CORNERS WERE OLDER AND MORE VALUABLE


----------



## LC (Jul 1, 2010)

That's not too bad of looking machine Tim . I have a Royal Crown picnic cooler . It would have been super nice if some fool had not decided to paint it another color on the outside of it. I have not seen a Crown cooler like the one you show . I also have a single door top loading Coke chest type like your Royal Crown . It held ice to cool the pop and has a storage compartment in the bottom to put a case of bottles under it . I have another machine that is top loading and has a round lid like top that turns , it is in really bad condition , don't know why I continue to hang onto it . I guess it could be restored if a person wanted to put the money in it .


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 1, 2010)

i found this one at the kalili bottling in tucson back in the early 90's . it was sitting with a bunch of coke machines that were in those cages that they use in jails and schools . it has that storage compartment in the bottom that you have to use a  large key crank to open it , they gave me no keys with it .it also had a large dr. pepper sticker over the ROYAL CROWN " BEST BY TASTE TEST " embossing on the front . but the sticker didn't come off in one piece . it really only needs new  sealing gaskets.


----------



## LC (Jul 1, 2010)

My Cavalier is unlocked and needs a key for it . It works and cools pretty good but could use a charge to make it cooler . My top loader has not got the compartment in it to put the pop in . It would be easy enough to make one for it if a guy had access to some galvanized metal and a brake to form one up .


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 1, 2010)

i just use mine to store eight packs of 16 oz. soda bottles in it. cokes, pepsi, mountain dews  and slice,, those things are fun to work with and show.    oh thank heaven for the edit button..[][]


----------



## mgardziella (Jul 1, 2010)

The people on the forum here will help you.  There's a lot of money in machines and machine parts.
 http://soda-machines.com/


----------



## Eric (Jul 1, 2010)

Check with the guys at soda-machines.com ... I hang out there all the time too
 I would think around $500 on the Cav-51depending on rust and other condition problems....
 if the bottle belt is in it and working...
 the other cooler that's posted is a Royal Crown Cola  - Ideal 55 model missing the bottle rack and coin mech...
 gasket can be bought at fun-tronics.com (also a sponser on soda-machines.com)
 great folks on that site... awesome bottle machines there too!
 good luck!


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2010)

THANKS YALL! THE MACHINE WAS NOT IN BAD SHAPE TO BEGIN WITH...HE HAS IT LOOKING LIKE NEW AND EVERY THING WORKS! THE CONDITION IT WAS IN WAS NOT BAD,BUT NOW IT IS GORGEOUS.WILL GET PICS. ON HERE WHEN HE TAKES SOME BETTER ONES OF IT,IT IS A BEAUT!!!! THANKS FOR PEOPLE WITH THE LINKS WILL PASS THEM ON..I DON'T KNOW HIS PLANS FOR IT YET,BUT IT WOULD BE THE CENTER PIECE OF MANY COKE COLLECTORS COLLECTION!!! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Off the top of my head I am not sure what year that my Cavelier Coke Machine was made  , probably in that area I am pretty sure . I turned down a thousand for this machine some where around ten years ago . I was told last year that in super nice or restored condition this machine was only worth around 600 , guess I should have sold it ten years ago ! The guy wanted to pay for it in installments and I did not want to get tied up in the selling of it . If he would have had cash up front he definitely would have owned it .


 

 MIGHT OUGHT TO FIND OUT THE C-72 CAVALIERS ARE GOING FOR $5000+ ALL DAY LONG ON EBAY...COULD NOT FIND A C-51 THOUGH...DID FIND FROM THE LINK MATT GAVE ME THE PERSONS COKE MACHINE IS A C-51G CAVALIER INSTEAD OF THE C-51 AND IS COMMON.


----------

